# BRANDY POPPY SEED CAKE



## NorthernWinos (Nov 3, 2007)

~~~~~~~~~~~POPPY SEED CAKE~~~~~~~~~~


1 YELLOW OR WHITE CAKE MIX [ANY BRAND]
1 CUP SOUR CREAM
1 LARGE BOX VANILLA INSTANT PUDDING
4 EGGS
1/2 CUP OIL
1/2 CUP BRANDY OR CREAM SHERRY
1/3 CUP POPPY SEEDS


MIX ALL INGREDIENTS TOGETHER.
BAKE IN BUNDT PAN OR LOAF PANS SPRAYED WITH COOKING OIL.
BAKE 45 MIN TO 1 HOUR AT 350*


ENJOY!!!!


~~~~~~~~~~LEMON POPPYSEED CAKE/AMARETTO~~~~~~~~~~~~~


USE LEMON CAKE MIX
USE LEMON INSTANT PUDDING
USE AMARETTO


----------

